# hacer footing



## Agiii

Me dijeron que "hacer footing" solo se usa en España. ¿Y cómo se llama esta actividad en países latinoamericanos? En Venezuela oía "trotear" (¿o "trotar"?) pero no sé si es lo mismo?


----------



## swift

Hola:

En Costa Rica, trotar.

También se podría hablar de caminata recreativa.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Fer BA

Es posible que se use solo en España. Aquí en BA se usa o el término castellano (trotar) o el estadounidense (jogging).


----------



## swift

O sea que del inglés, _footing_, lo traducen al inglés, _jogging_.


----------



## mirx

Fer BA said:


> Es posible que se use solo en España. Aquí en BA se usa o el término castellano (trotar) o el estadounidense (jogging).



 Lo mismo en México. La primera mucho más que la segunda, la cual solo los practicantes entenderían.


----------



## 0scar

Eso de "futing" es del tiempo de ñaupa.
Más tarde cambió a "yoguin" y aerobismo, pero también es cosa bastante vieja.


----------



## Fer BA

swift said:


> O sea que del inglés, _footing_, lo traducen al inglés, _jogging_.


 

¡¡Sabía que ibas a hacer ese comentario!!  Hacer footing -en España- es trotar o correr ligeramente. Lo cual en inglés es jogging.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Últimamente se ha castellanizado y escriben "hacer un futín" igual que "listín".  "Trotar" es bonito como expresión. Estaría bien que se extendiera su uso al otro lado del charco.  Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí hacemos muy poco _footing_, normalmente _corremos_ (nada de trotar).


----------



## Calambur

Pero correr y trotar no es lo mismo...
Además, por aquí llamamos _yoguin_ al pantalón (largo) que se usa para tal fin.


----------



## Fer BA

merquiades said:


> Hola. Últimamente se ha castellanizado y escriben "hacer un futín" igual que "listín". "Trotar" es bonito como expresión. Estaría bien que se extendiera su uso al otro lado del charco. Saludos


 
Merquiades:

De este lado del charco usamos el verbo trotar para esa actividad, mucho. Y también correr. No se si te referís a eso.

Ahora, si te referís a la castellanización de _hacer un futín, _es una vía muerta, por muchos motivos. Porque la castellanización respetaría el campo semántico de _trotar_ (como en el caso que marcan Calambur y Oscar donde se usa _yoguin) _y no lo cambiaría por otro campo semántico (como el de _futing,_ caminar a paso vivo). Porque el acento iría sobre la /u/ y no sobre la /i/ y fundamentalmente como también dice Oscar, porque hace como 30 o 40 años que ya nadie lo practica -el _futing_, el _yoguin_ sí- por una historia en relación al impacto negativo que tiene en las articulaciones -o algo así, cito de memoria-.


----------



## merquiades

Fer BA said:


> Merquiades:
> 
> De este lado del charco usamos el verbo trotar para esa actividad, mucho. Y también correr. No se si te referís a eso.
> 
> Ahora, si te referís a la castellanización de _hacer un futín, _es una vía muerta, por muchos motivos. Porque la castellanización respetaría el campo semántico de _trotar_ (como en el caso que marcan Calambur y Oscar donde se usa _yoguin) _y no lo cambiaría por otro campo semántico (como el de _futing,_ caminar a paso vivo). Porque el acento iría sobre la /u/ y no sobre la /i/ y fundamentalmente como también dice Oscar, porque hace como 30 o 40 años que ya nadie lo practica -el _futing_, el _yoguin_ sí- por una historia en relación al impacto negativo que tiene en las articulaciones -o algo así, cito de memoria-.


 
Hola Fer BA.  Lo que quería decir es que nunca había oído la expresión "trotar" ,(desafortunadamente no he visitado Sudamérica y no se usa en España) pero me parece lógico y me gusta.  En cambio, veo cada vez más "hacer un futín" (escrito así y no la palabra original inglesa.. footing) incluso en la tele y en literatura reciente.  Quizá sea por influencia francesa porque se usa muchísimo en francés también.  Correr... es más rápido.  Yoguin... no tengo ni la menor idea


----------



## Fer BA

Entiendo. El punto es que estas actividades -tomadas de toda la movida de la _vida sana_ de los Estados Unidos- tienen un _referente_ en la realidad y hay una diferencia en el paso, en la velocidad y en el ritmo.

Caminar a paso vivo (footing) 
Trotar o correr a poca velocidad a un ritmo constante (jogging), 
Correr a gran velocidad, con frecuentes _piques_ -sprints- (running).

Lo que digo es que, para referir a una actividad que implica correr a poca velocidad, el usar un anglicismo, y que además parece provenir de un galicisimo, y que además es erróneo, cuando tenemos una palabra para eso....es...un signo de pereza intelectual.

Jogging http://www.wordreference.com/definition/jogging


----------



## merquiades

Fer BA said:


> Entiendo. El punto es que estas actividades -tomadas de toda la movida de la _vida sana_ de los Estados Unidos- tienen un _referente_ en la realidad y hay una diferencia en el paso, en la velocidad y en el ritmo.
> 
> Caminar a paso vivo (footing)
> Trotar o correr a poca velocidad a un ritmo constante (jogging),
> Correr a gran velocidad, con frecuentes _piques_ -sprints- (running).
> 
> Lo que digo es que, para referir a una actividad que implica correr a poca velocidad, el usar un anglicismo, y que además parece provenir de un galicisimo, y que además es erróneo, cuando tenemos una palabra para eso....es...un signo de pereza intelectual.
> 
> Jogging http://www.wordreference.com/definition/jogging


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo.  "Trotar" es mejor porque es una palabra bien castiza, (no hace falta prestámos como "futín, jogging o yoguín y running") y se podría aplicar con facilidad a esta "nueva" actividad que "implica correr a poca velocidad" como tú dices.  Sería mejor promover nuevas palabras castellanas en vez de aceptar y castellanizar tantos anglicismos... footing, parking, lifting, stop etc. Y eso lo hacéis bien en Argentina.


----------



## Fer BA

Por algún motivo que desconozco -pero debe estar bien documentado- somos reacios a la castellanización. En general o usamos la palabra en español o directamente en inglés. Por ejemplo, el término _yoguin_ en Google Argentina tiene 1000 entradas y el término _jogging_ 27.100 entradas.


----------



## Peón

Es bastante difícil precisar el usos de estas palabras en Argentina.
Entre los que practicamos el deporte del "trote"  no se efectúan diferencias entre trotar y correr  a poca velocidad (jogging) y correr a gran velocidad (running). Ambas modalidades se denominan "running" ("hacer running", "zapatillas de running" "ropa de running") o "correr" ("está corriendo", "vamos a correr"). Cada vez se usa menos "trote" para esta actividad, casi nunca "footing" y nunca "jogging". 
Esto es lo que está ocurriendo hoy en el "mundo del "running" en la Argentina. Por ahora a los corredores de los llama "corredores" y no "runners". 
Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

En Chile se usa mayormente “salir a correr” o “salir a trotar”.
Eso de jogging, footing, runnning, y demás “ings” queda la para la publicidad de ropa y zapatillas.
Espero que se mantenga así.
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Fer BA said:


> Es posible que se use solo en España. Aquí en BA se usa o el término castellano (trotar) o el estadounidense (jogging).


 
En México, jogging. (Pero en vocabulario de gente bastante dentro... digo, _in_)


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia no se usan, ni se conocen, ni se entienden _jogging_, _footing_ o _running_.  Eso va para los de dentro y para los de fuera.

En Colombia _se trota _(más lento y más habitual) o _se corre.

_


swift said:


> O sea que del inglés, _footing_, lo traducen  al inglés, _jogging_.


 Será del inglés inglaterrano, mi estimado Swift.  Porque en EE. UU. no se dice ni se entiende _footing_.


----------



## elmg

Fer BA said:


> Es posible que se use solo en España. Aquí en BA se usa o el término castellano (trotar) o el estadounidense (jogging).


 
Hola, para variar difiero con la capital. Si bien el deporte no es una de mis cosas preferidas, jamás escuché "jogging" en Argentina. Por el contrarío he escuchado mucho "footing". 

Sin animos de ser mecánica, para mí la relación es la siguiente: las personas de ingresos altos hacen footing, las personas de ingresos medios y bajos salen a trotar.


----------



## Fer BA

ManPaisa said:


> En Colombia no se usan, ni se conocen, ni se entienden _jogging_, _footing_ o _running_. Eso va para los de dentro y para los de fuera.
> 
> En Colombia _se trota _(más lento y más habitual) o _se corre._
> 
> Será del inglés inglaterrano, mi estimado Swift. Porque en EE. UU. no se dice ni se entiende _footing_.


 
¡Qué divertido se está poniendo esto! ManPaisa, hace muuuucho (¿fines de los '70, principios de los '80) entiendo que se llamaba _footing_ a lo que hoy es salir a caminar -a paso vivo- por algún _trail _en el _park o _en los _woods -_nunca mejor usado el_ code switching -. _Alguna vez te habrás cruzado con alguno que parecía que hacía paso de maratón, codos a la altura de las costillas y caderas a punto de descoyuntarse.Hoy, eso ha dejado de ser un deporte, entiendo que se hace poco y los sustitutos son el _jogging_ -en _trails_- y el _trekking_ o el _hiking_ -en un _all terrain-. _



elmg said:


> Hola, para variar difiero con la capital. Si bien el deporte no es una de mis cosas preferidas, jamás escuché "jogging" en Argentina. Por el contrarío he escuchado mucho "footing".
> 
> Sin animos de ser mecánica, para mí la relación es la siguiente: las personas de ingresos altos hacen footing, las personas de ingresos medios y bajos salen a trotar.


 
Claro que sí, pero aquí esos hacen jogging, porque las personas de ingresos altos de la capital necesitan también diferenciarse de las otras personas de ingresos altos del país.  (son más ). 



Peón said:


> Es bastante difícil precisar el usos de estas palabras en Argentina.
> Entre los que practicamos el deporte del "trote" no se efectúan diferencias entre trotar y correr a poca velocidad (jogging) y correr a gran velocidad (running). Ambas modalidades se denominan "running" ("hacer running", "zapatillas de running" "ropa de running") o "correr" ("está corriendo", "vamos a correr"). Cada vez se usa menos "trote" para esta actividad, casi nunca "footing" y nunca "jogging".
> Esto es lo que está ocurriendo hoy en el "mundo del "running" en la Argentina. Por ahora a los corredores de los llama "corredores" y no "runners".
> Saludos


 
¡¡¡Ahhhh!!! ¡pero vos hablás de los que hacen deporte de verdad! así cualquiera...  esos salen a correr de verdad. El resto hace otra cosa (jogging, trekking, hiking....).


----------



## ManPaisa

Fer BA said:


> ¡Qué divertido se está poniendo esto! ManPaisa, hace muuuucho (¿fines de los '70, principios de los '80) entiendo que se llamaba _footing_ a lo que hoy es salir a caminar -a paso vivo- por algún _trail _en el _park o _en los _woods -_nunca mejor usado el_ code switching -. _



Nunca oí el término, y eso que en esa época empecé a practicar el _hiking_ (así lo llamábamos) en el noreste de EE. UU., más concretamente en New Hampshire.  Tal vez en California o algún otro estado de avanzada.


----------



## Peón

elmg said:


> Hola, para variar difiero con la capital. Si bien el deporte no es una de mis cosas preferidas, jamás escuché "jogging" en Argentina. Por el contrarío he escuchado mucho "footing".
> 
> Sin animos de ser mecánica, para mí la relación es la siguiente: las personas de ingresos altos hacen footing, las personas de ingresos medios y bajos salen a trotar.


 
Hoy creo que eso está cambiando en la Argentina (por lo menos en Buenos Aires). Corro desde hace algunos años y las palabras que se están usando entre los que practicamos este deporte son "running" (*no tiene contenido clasista*) y "correr". 
"Trote" (desgraciadamente) está cayendo en desuso. 
El problema es que "correr" es bastante difícil de usar porque no tiene (o al menos yo no lo conozco) sustantivo. Nadie podría decir "estoy haciendo o practicando _corrida_" como sí puede decirse respecto de "trote". Pero como "trote" no se usa, estamos yéndo a la palabra "running". 
Creo que a los españoles les esta pasando lo mismo?

En el "mundo del running", "footing" casi no se usa (no la escuché nunca entre los corredores en todos estos años).


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Correr* tiene dos sustantivos derivados: *correría* ('viaje corto y rápido a diferentes puntos, volviendo al de residencia') y _*corrida*_ ('carrera, paso rápido'). Lo cual no quiere decir que sean aplicables a eso de lo que estáis hablando, tema que desconozco porque nunca practiqué tal actividad física.


----------



## Peón

Fer BA said:


> ¡¡¡Ahhhh!!! ¡pero vos hablás de los que hacen deporte de verdad! así cualquiera...  esos salen a correr de verdad. El resto hace otra cosa (jogging, trekking, hiking....).


 
No sé qué hace el resto (no me mezclo con esa gente..). 
Sólo expliqué que entre los que practican "running", *no se usa* ni "footting" ni "jogging" y que "trote" está despareciendo de escena.


----------



## Peón

XiaoRoel said:


> *Correr* tiene dos sustantivos derivados: *correría* ('viaje corto y rápido a diferentes puntos, volviendo al de residencia') y _*corrida*_ ('carrera, paso rápido'). Lo cual no quiere decir que sean aplicables a eso de lo que estáis hablando, tema que desconozco porque nunca practiqué tal actividad física.


 
Es cierto, Xiao y sería deseable que usáramos algunos de esos sustantivos para eliminar la palabra "running". Pero las "correrías" en la Argentina, sólo la hacen los bandoleros y los casanovas en busca de doncellas ingenuas (en franca desaparición, las doncellas no los bandidos) y nadie dice "estoy haciendo corrida" o "estoy practicando carrera". Creo que lo que más se acerca es "trote" ("estoy haciendo/practicando trote") pero desgraciadamente se está usando cada vez menos en Buenos Aires.
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Peón said:


> .
> El problema es que "correr" es bastante difícil de usar porque no tiene (o al menos yo no lo conozco) sustantivo. Nadie podría decir "estoy haciendo o practicando _corrida_" como sí puede decirse respecto de "trote". Pero como


Y, ¿para qué necesitan el sustantivo?  En Colombia la gente sale a correr o trotar, y trota o corre, sin más. *En inglés es igual.*  ¿Por qué necesitan decir que 'practican X'?

(Me da la impresión de que esa construcción es un calco del francés - _Je fais le footing_ )


----------



## Peón

ManPaisa said:


> Y, ¿para qué necesitan el sustantivo? En Colombia la gente sale a correr o trotar, y trota o corre, sin más. *En inglés es igual.* ¿Por qué necesitan decir que 'practican X'?


 
¡Claro que se necesita el sustantivo!!!
Aquí también la gente "sale a correr" o simplemente "corre" (y cada vez menos a "sale a trotar" o "trota"). Pero cuando se quiere usar la misma expresión que en el resto de los deportes ("practico fútbol", "juego a la pelota paleta", "hago rugby", -_y estas son las expresiones más usuales en el mundo del deporte_- no se encuentra el sustantivo. 
Lo lógico sería decir "practico/hago trote". Pero, reitero, en Bs. As. (desgraciadamente) se usa cada vez menos "trote" y entonces se termina en el "hago running" (nos guste o no).


----------



## ManPaisa

Peón said:


> ¡Claro que se necesita el sustantivo!!!
> Aquí también la gente "sale a correr" o simplemente "corre" (y cada vez menos a "sale a trotar" o "trota"). Pero cuando se quiere usar la misma expresión que en el resto de los deportes ("practico fútbol", "juego a la pelota paleta", "hago rugby", -_y estas son las expresiones más usuales en el mundo del deporte_- no se encuentra el sustantivo.
> Lo lógico sería decir "practico/hago trote". Pero, reitero, en Bs. As. (desgraciadamente) se usa cada vez menos "trote" y entonces se termina en el "hago running" (nos guste o no).



Para nada. No se necesita el sustantivo.

Yo digo naturalmente _juego al tenis, juego al baloncesto, troto, corro_. Es cuestión de costumbre y de no ser muy rebuscados en el lenguaje.

Más bien lo que les falta a los otros deportes es un verbo propio.

PS -  _I do running _y_ I practice running_ no los diría un angloparlante. ¿Por qué sí un argentino (en Spanglish, claro está)?


----------



## merquiades

ManPaisa said:


> Para nada. No se necesita el sustantivo.
> 
> Yo digo naturalmente _juego al tenis, juego al baloncesto, troto, corro_. Es cuestión de costumbre y de no ser muy rebuscados en el lenguaje.
> 
> Más bien lo que les falta a los otros deportes es un verbo propio.
> 
> PS -  _I do running _y_ I practice running_ no los diría un angloparlante. ¿Por qué sí un argentino (en Spanglish, claro está)?


 
Creo que se podría inventar un sustantivo, pero no se me ocurre ninguno. Creo que hace falta en todos los idiomas.  El... "correr", una "carrera corta, larga", "cardio"... no sé. .  El sustantivo en inglés es más bien "run" como el verbo... to take a run... Pero yo también creo que la palabra footing o futín (y otras tantas parecidas)... es un calco exacto del francés... faire du-de la (footing, football, danse, musique, amour) .. que usan mucho más que el verbo. Es una estructura sencilla, omnipresente y contagiosa.


----------



## Peón

ManPaisa said:


> Para nada. No se necesita el sustantivo.
> 
> Yo digo naturalmente _juego al tenis, juego al baloncesto, troto, corro_. Es cuestión de costumbre y de no ser muy rebuscados en el lenguaje.
> 
> Más bien lo que les falta a los otros deportes es un verbo propio.
> 
> PS - _I do running _y_ I practice running_ no los diría un angloparlante. ¿Por qué sí un argentino (en Spanglish, claro está)?


 

En Argentina, si se quiere decir que alguien practica _usualmente_ la actividad, no es común que que diga solamente "corro", menos "troto". En general se dice "estoy practicando/haciendo running"; supongo que para equiparar la expresión a la práctica de los otros deportes ("juego (al) fútbol", "practico rugby". 
(No quiere decir que me guste, sólo digo lo que ocurre).
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Peón said:


> En Argentina, si se quiere decir que alguien practica _usualmente_ la actividad, no es común que que diga solamente "corro", menos "troto". En general se dice "estoy practicando/haciendo running"; supongo que para equiparar la expresión a la práctica de los otros deportes ("juego (al) fútbol", "practico rugby".
> (No quiere decir que me guste, sólo digo lo que ocurre).
> Saludos



Está bien, está bien. Perdonados.


----------



## caniho

Agiii said:


> Me dijeron que "hacer footing" solo se usa en España. ¿Y cómo se llama esta actividad en países latinoamericanos? En Venezuela oía "trotear" (¿o "trotar"?) pero no sé si es lo mismo?



Por mi zona hacer footing se entiende pero no se usa. Se dice correr. No me hagas mucho caso, pero dudo mucho que hacer footing se siga diciendo en España, si es que alguna vez se ha dicho.

Un saludo.


----------

